

Why Hackers And Geeks Should Homebrew - route3
https://hoppypress.com/blog/3-reasons-why-all-geeks-should-homebrew/

======
waivej
I got into the science of brewing pretty seriously for a year and then stopped
drinking entirely. It was a great experience.

~~~
gelizondo
Interesting, did the homebrewing lead to the decision to stop drinking?

